# Schutzkreis (PNOZ) vorsehen für Motore



## Bitte_ein_Bit (6 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
muß eine Steuerung für eine Pumpe mit ca. 15KW und eine mit 1,5 KW bauen,
aus dem Versorgungsschrank bekomme ich vom PNOZ 2 Kanäle, 1. Kanal 24V und 2. Rückführung...
Wie muß ich die Steuerung aufbauen?
Mein Kollege sagt, ich muß für den großen Motor 2 Schütze vorsehen, falls eine kleben bleibt, ist das richtig? das habe ich nirgendswo gesehen?!
Ich habe mir gedacht, ich nehme 2 kleine Schütze, die versorge ich mit dem 1. Kanal vom PNOZ, das 2. Kanal schleife ich NC mit allen Schützen...,
Falls NOT-AUS vom PNOZ kommt, schmeißt es die kleinen Schütze ab und somit auch die großen.

Bitte um Rat!


----------



## marlob (6 Dezember 2007)

Bitte_ein_Bit schrieb:


> Mein Kollege sagt, ich muß für den großen Motor 2 Schütze vorsehen, falls eine kleben bleibt, ist das richtig?


Welche Sicherheitskategorie hast du denn, da hängt das nämlich von ab


----------



## Bitte_ein_Bit (6 Dezember 2007)

kenne leider die Schutzeinteilung nicht,
für die Automobilbranche, Ausgänge werden vom Roboter über Devicenet gesteuert, ich vermute mal die hohe Schutzeinteilung...


----------



## marlob (6 Dezember 2007)

Bitte_ein_Bit schrieb:


> kenne leider die Schutzeinteilung nicht


Ganz schlecht, unbedingt Fachmann hinzuziehen. Oder einfach höchste Sicherheitskategorie einbauen, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Aber dann killt dich dein Chef/Auftraggeber wegen der hohen Kosten. Also hol dir jemanden dabei, der die Maschine bzgl. Sicherheitskategorie beurteilen kann!



Bitte_ein_Bit schrieb:


> für die Automobilbranche, Ausgänge werden vom Roboter über Devicenet gesteuert, ich vermute mal die hohe Schutzeinteilung...


Vermutungen helfen nichts. Was machen denn die Motoren?


----------



## marlob (6 Dezember 2007)

Hier ein Link zur Einteilung der Sicherheitskategorien


----------



## Bitte_ein_Bit (6 Dezember 2007)

Danke, für den Link,
in der Industrie würde ich sowieso generell die hohe Schutzeinteilung auswählen.

Meine Frage, wie ich die Signale vom PNOZ zuordne ist trotzdem nicht geklärt,
ich tendiere dazu:
Mit dem Kanal 1 vom PNOZ (24V) ziehe ich einen Schütz an, an diesem Schütz lege ich die Phasen an L1....L3, dann brauche ich einen weiteren Schütz, den ich dann mit einem Bit über devicenet anziehe, die Phasen von 1. Schütz schleife ich dann bis zum Motorschütz. Bei einem NOT-AUS würde der erste Schütz abfallen, egal ob der Motorschütz klebt oder nicht.
So ist immer gewährleistet, das der Hauptstromkreis getrennt ist.


----------



## Sockenralf (6 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

auch an die Rückführung gedacht, damit auch erkannt wird, ob ein Schütz klebt?



MfG


----------



## marlob (6 Dezember 2007)

@Bitte_ein_Bit
Vielleicht setzt du mal ein Beispielzeichnung hier rein. Dann können wir mal gucken, wie du dir das gedacht hast und ob es so richtig ist.


----------



## HDD (6 Dezember 2007)

Hi,
es kommt natürlich darauf an was die motoren genau machen bzw. auf das schutzziel.
Aber ich denke das folgendes reichen würde!
Also du nimmst einen sicherenausgang und schaltest damit beide schütze also redundant.
Die liegen in Reihe den zweiten nimmst du noch als normalen schaltschütz!
Dann beide mit einem öffner auf den Rückführeingang.
Was dann natürlich nicht sicher ist querschluss!!!

HDD


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Dezember 2007)

bei Pilz registrieren, dann im Downloadbereich das "Application Manual" runterladen, da sind Beispiele drin.


----------



## Bitte_ein_Bit (7 Dezember 2007)

Hier mein Beispiel:


----------



## marlob (7 Dezember 2007)

Als ich um eine Beispielzeichnung bat, hatte ich schon gedacht das da auch das PNOZ mit drauf steht um zu sehen, wie es da angeschlossen ist. Und welcher Typ das ist.

P.S.
Was sollen diese ganzen Links zum selben Bild, wo ich auch noch 90s warten  und dann einen Code eingeben muss:sb7:
Mach doch bitte jpg und hänge sie an deinem Beitrag


----------



## lefrog (12 Dezember 2007)

Hallo!



Bitte_ein_Bit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> muß eine Steuerung für eine Pumpe mit ca. 15KW und eine mit 1,5 KW bauen,
> aus dem Versorgungsschrank bekomme ich vom PNOZ 2 Kanäle, 1. Kanal 24V und 2. Rückführung...
> Wie muß ich die Steuerung aufbauen?


 
Ich würde das so lösen dass ich die drei Phasen mit einem großen (ca. 18kW) Schütz trenne, hinder dass ich parallel eines für den 15kW und eines für den 1,5kW Motor schalte. Somit hat jeder Antrieb zwei Schütze, sein "kleines" und ein gemeinsames wegen der Redundanz. 
Für die Rückführung einfach alle drei in Reihe Schalten.
Dann brauch aber auch noch jeder Motor, falls notwendig, ein Schaltschütz, liegst Du also bei 5 Schützen.

Kannst aber auch einfach in die Zuleitung zwei dicke Schütze schalten für NOT-AUS und da hinter die Schaltschütze parallel - Rückführung dann nur die NOT-AUS Schütze.

Generell kannst Du die Rückführung nur durch die NOT-AUS Schütze schalten - ansonsten funktioniert diese eben nicht. Schaltschütze kannst du nicht als NOT-AUS Schütze missbrauchen. 

Ob Du nun ein oder zwei (=Redundanz) Schütze für den NOT-AUS-Fall benötigst musst Du natürlich festlegen.

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Dumbledore (12 Dezember 2007)

lefrog schrieb:


> Schaltschütze kannst du nicht als NOT-AUS Schütze missbrauchen.


 
Darf ich fragen wieso? Wir machen das eigentlich regelmässig so und es hat sich noch niemand beschwert (auch die BG nicht  )

Aber es gibt natürlich viele Möglichkeiten sowas zu lösen. Bei grösseren Anlagen (Kl.3/Stop0 nach EN954-1) machen wir gerne eine gruppenweise Abschaltung mit dann zwei in Reihe liegenden Hauptschützen, dann braucht man auf Steuerungsebene sich um Not-Aus nicht mehr zu kümmern.

Für zwei Motore ist das aber unnötig. Da würde ich - so wie du es auch geschrieben hast - ein gemeinsames Hauptschütz und dann jeweils ein Schaltschütz nehmen, das zusätzlich über Not-Aus geführt ist. Es werden also zusammen drei Sicherheitsöffner benötigt. Die Rückmeldung ins PNOZ natürlich über alle 3 Schütze führen. Was soll daran jetzt nicht zulässig sein?

Die wirklich wichtige Frage ist doch eine ganz andere : Ist dies eine Anlage nach Kat.3/Stop0 oder evtl. was ganz anderes? Das weiß aber nur derjenige der auch die Gefahrenanalyse kennt ...

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## lefrog (12 Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Meine Aussage basiert darauf, dass ich davon ausgehe, dass das Sicherheitsrelais Probleme bekommt wenn durch normale Schalthandlungen die Rückführung beeinflusst ist... 

Aber wenn ich recht darüber nachdenke dann sollte ein sich schliessender Öffner in einer Reihe von drei Öffnern das Sicherheitsrelais nicht wirklich stören... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## jabba (12 Dezember 2007)

lefrog schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Meine Aussage basiert darauf, dass ich davon ausgehe, dass das Sicherheitsrelais Probleme bekommt wenn durch normale Schalthandlungen die Rückführung beeinflusst ist...
> 
> ...


 
Die Abfrage bezieht sich nur auf den Not-Aus Fall, zum wiedereinschalten müßen alle überwachten Schütze aus sein. Wenn die Schütze für den Ein/Aus-schalten z.B. durch die SPS erfolgt, und die 24V hardwaremäßig für die Ausgänge abgeschaltet wurden, kann das nur passieren wenn ein Schütz defekt ist. Das normale ein-ausschalten hat dann keinen Einfluss.

Der Öffner soll nur überprüfen ob ein Schütz nicht hängt, dadurch soll ein einschalten mit einem defekten Schütz verhindert werden.


----------



## maier21 (13 Dezember 2007)

schau mal bei Siemens unter diesem Link

http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/TYxMDg2NQAA_24509707_HB/L3_Z333_De_neu.html

nach. Da sind Beispielschaltungen gezeigt.
Der Gedanke mit den redundanten Schützen ist wohl richtig. Die Öffner dürfen jedoch nicht in Reihe geschaltet werden sondern müssen einzeln von der Sicherheitskombination überwacht werden, da sonst ein Fehler nicht erkannt wird.

Gruß
Maier21


----------



## Dumbledore (13 Dezember 2007)

maier21 schrieb:


> schau mal bei Siemens unter diesem Link
> http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/TYxMDg2NQAA_24509707_HB/L3_Z333_De_neu.html
> nach. Da sind Beispielschaltungen gezeigt.


 
danke :-D 



maier21 schrieb:


> Der Gedanke mit den redundanten Schützen ist wohl richtig. Die Öffner dürfen jedoch nicht in Reihe geschaltet werden sondern müssen einzeln von der Sicherheitskombination überwacht werden, da sonst ein Fehler nicht erkannt wird.


 
das mag für Kat.4 gelten (die kenne ich nicht aus der Praxis).

Für die normalerweise relevante Kat.3 sagen aber die Siemens-Beispielschaltungen und die Praxis, dass das sehr wohl zulässig ist, siehe z.B. die Seite 5-4 des oben genannten Handbuchs.

Und welche Sicherheitskombination PNOZ kann denn mehrere Öffner einzeln auswerten?

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------

